# Re Mapping



## Nick3.2V6

Hi Guys

Can anyone from the owners club help?

Who does the owners club recommend as a good quality ECU re mapping company??

Kind Regards

Nick


----------



## YELLOW_TT

I've used APR a number of times always with great results Wak on here can do you a custom map he's a top guy and has mapped a lot of cars on here


----------



## Nick3.2V6

Hi Andy

And thank you very much for replying

Nick


----------



## YELLOW_TT

No problem hope I've been of assistance


----------



## Lollypop86

quattro-tech the club sponsor are a REVo distributor

J
xx


----------



## Hoggy

Hi Nick, If it's for a 3.2 V6 then don't waste your money, remap will have little effect on a N/A TT. 
Improved throttle response perhaps but that's about it.
Hoggy.


----------



## Nick3.2V6

Hi Hoggy

I dont have the 3.2 anymore I have a MK2 TTS now, so I just wondered who our club recommends and why?

Kind Regards

Nick


----------



## Hoggy

Nick3.2V6 said:


> Hi Hoggy
> 
> I dont have the 3.2 anymore I have a MK2 TTS now, so I just wondered who our club recommends and why?
> Kind Regards Nick


Hi, Another vote for Wak then, in the Staines area.
Hoggy.


----------



## YELLOW_TT

Nick3.2V6 said:


> Hi Hoggy
> 
> I dont have the 3.2 anymore I have a MK2 TTS now, so I just wondered who our club recommends and why?
> 
> Kind Regards
> 
> Nick


I also have a Golf R (same engine as the TTS) went stage 2+ APR now runnng 363 but and 3.8 to 60


----------



## Just_TTS

Hi all, I am very close to Shark Performance and was considering them as an option. There seems to be some good feedback on them. Can anuone tell me uf there is there a discount with any recommended mappers for TTOC members?


----------



## Lollypop86

Just_TTS said:


> Hi all, I am very close to Shark Performance and was considering them as an option. There seems to be some good feedback on them. Can anuone tell me uf there is there a discount with any recommended mappers for TTOC members?


If you speak to quattro-tech (they are in peterborough and st ives), alternatively speak to Shark and tell them Jess the marketing secretary pointed you towards them, I can have a chat with them too if you give me your details

J
xx


----------



## Bartsimpsonhead

Hoggy said:


> Hi, Another vote for Wak then, in the Staines area.
> Hoggy.


I was speaking with Paul (The Gachet) at AitP about him getting some things done to his QS and he said Wak's now moved to Croyden (or there-abouts IIRC).


----------

